# feeding 60 people, how much meat to buy?



## hardwoodalchemy (May 10, 2015)

My next project is a big one (I'm jumping in the deep end) ... our church fellowship group is having a get together on 5/24, and I'm going to be smoking the meat.

So, I need some assistance calculating how much meat to get. We expect the group to be about 60 people (families, so mix of adults and kids including teenagers), and the hostess has suggested a 60:40 split pork:chicken.

I will be smoking the butts ahead of time so that we can get it pulled and basically ready to serve (except for reheat). I should be able to smoke 6 chickens at the same time in my WSM.

Any / all assistance on calculating quantities of meat to purchase would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hardwoodalchemy (May 10, 2015)

I wish I'd seen the Catering and Large Groups forum ... found most of my answer in the "How much meat per person?" thread, so I'll take my question over there.


----------



## rmmurray (May 10, 2015)

Good luck to you man. 60 people is a lot to prepare for. I may be way off here, but I believe that a pound of barbecue will easily feed 7-8 people. A whole young chicken should feed at least six as well (assuming you get an equal number of people who like light and dark meat).
If it were me, I'd go with at least two pork butts (7-8 lbs) and six whole chickens. That way there should be a no food for everyone as well as those who want to go back for seconds.
Again, I could be way off on these portion sizes. The best of luck to you. Should make for a great post. 
- Ryan


----------



## rmmurray (May 10, 2015)

HardwoodAlchemy said:


> I wish I'd seen the Catering and Large Groups forum ... found most of my answer the "How much meat per person?" thread, so I'll take my question over there.


That'll work too!


----------



## stickyfingers (May 11, 2015)

With butts, I would go with 1/3 lb person...so 1lb = 3 people. 60 people, I would do at least 3 - #10 butts. Some will eat more some will eat less....but better a little extra than not enough.


----------



## jarjarchef (May 12, 2015)

On butts you will experience a 40-50% loss in cooking. I figure 4-6oz per person, really depends on demographics and menu. Based on what you said I would go with 5oz (1/3#) per person finished weight. Sticky Fingers is a good number,  but for me I like to be safe and would do 4-10# butts. Besides I would hold off on reheating all of it and save some for later.

Chicken is a bit more of a crap shoot. It really depends on the size of the birds on how many people you get out of one. At work we seem to get the little birds, so we go through a lot, home seems to be the bigger ones, even the friers are big. If you go to Sams or a store like that you can usually get a case and it is a lot cheaper by the pound. A standard case here has 12 birds in it and that should be more than enough. You could hold off on cooking a couple of them and save for later if you wanted too, but I dont like to run out, so I would do them all. Besides if you have any left you can pull them and save for chicken sandwiches later. Our church is usually doing a meal for some type of group a couple times a week, so never a shortage on ways to burn out the leftovers.


----------



## hardwoodalchemy (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for all your input -- I think you've helped put me on the right track.

I'll try to remember to post some qview. I've also got an experiment I plan on doing this weekend -- if it turns out well I'll share.


----------

